# Guten Rutsch ...



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte es nicht versäumen, euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute fürs Neue Jahr zu wünschen ...


----------



## peter(R) (31 Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an und wünsche ein gutes erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2009 !!!   

peter(R)


----------



## mst (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern ;-)


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich schliesse mich auch gerne an,

und wünsche allen Gesundheit und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

PS: Tschuldigung nicht allen, einer kann von mir aus an seinem 399,00€ netlink verrecken


----------



## peter(R) (31 Dezember 2008)

@ mst
Warum nicht ???  

peter(R)


----------



## dalbi (31 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir, ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2009!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sven_HH (31 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir :sm4:

Ich hoffe ihr schafft den Sprung nach 2009 Gesund und ohne Stress und Ärger,

und das all eure Wünsche und Träume für nächstes Jahr auch in Erfüllung gehen ! 
:sm24: :sm19:

Gruß
Sven


----------



## mst (31 Dezember 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ mst
> Warum nicht ???
> 
> peter(R)


 
Das war natürlich sarkastisch gemeint – natürlich sollt ihr feiern – ich für mich werde saufen bis zum abwinken *gg*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

...ich wünsche auch einen guten Rutsch...dann bis morgen mit Kopfschmerzen...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Dezember 2008)

auch ich wünsche allen ein gutes erfolgreiches neues jahr und vorallem *gesundheit.*


----------



## Hermann (31 Dezember 2008)

auch von mir nen guten rutsch und ne schicke feier für alle 
auf ein erfolgreiches jahr 2009


----------



## marlob (31 Dezember 2008)

Dem will ich mich auch anschliessen.
Allem einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## veritas (31 Dezember 2008)

auch von mir natürlich....

Allen ein guten Rutsch und alles Gute und Erfolg 2009!


Veritas


----------



## Flinn (31 Dezember 2008)

Nabend,

wünsche auch einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2009, viel Kopfschmerzen am ersten Tage. Viel Gesundheit, Glück und Zufriedenheit an allen anderen Tagen. Ob mit oder ohne Netlink... Ist doch egal. Hauptsache andrére sehen das nicht endres - äh anders.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Einen extra Drink zur Schaltsekunde? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen Kolleginnen und Kollegen einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2008)

auf das 09 noch erfolgreicher wird als es 08 war. gesundheit, glück und den ganzen anderen kram inkl. .


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!
Besonders möchte ich hierbei den Jungs aus dem Chat, mit denen ich mir regelmäßig manche Abende um die Ohren haue, nur das Beste wünschen:


Herrn Waldorf (alt)
Herrn Statler (uralt)
dem Fönig
Papier
dem, der sich nach DMAX-Vorlage eine Mofa bastelt
Audi
dem Chef
das waren jetzt aber nur die, die eigentlich regelmäßig da sind! Also bitte nicht böse sein, wenn jemand nicht in der Liste steht!!!

Ein großes "DANKESCHÖN für das Jahr 2008" geht an Larry Laffer für den geduldigen "Crashkurs: Wie starte ich Step5", an 4L für den Support am Telefon und in seiner Freizeit und an Crash für das Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Und ein kleines Dankeschön an alle "Patienten", die sich hier rumtreiben und mir immer wieder beweisen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der einen an der Waffel hat!!!

Bis nächstes Jahr,

diabolo150973​


----------



## Junior (31 Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr.

MfG Der Junior.


----------



## mariob (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
und allen ein gesundes neues Jahr, viel Erfolg und was Ihr Euch sonst noch im geheimen wünscht........ Mal sehen wer heute der erste ist - ichnich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## blasterbock (1 Januar 2009)

Es ist geschehen.
Das neue Jahr ist da.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009.


----------



## SBC-User (1 Januar 2009)

auch von mir allen einen guten start ins neue jahr, viel gesundheit und glück in allen bereichen 

grüße sbc


----------



## Golden Egg (1 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute im Neuen Jahr.

Und was habt ihr euch so für gute Vorsätze vorgenommen?

Mein Kumpel und ich wollen mit Alkohol trinken aufhören. 


LG. Golden Egg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein gutes, gesundes, arbeits- und auftragsreiches neues Jahr.


----------



## Medical (1 Januar 2009)

von mir auch ein gutes neues Jahr!



> Und was habt ihr euch so für gute Vorsätze vorgenommen?



mehr rauchen, mehr saufen und mehr Weibergeschichten - endlich Vorsätze die ich mal umsetzen kann


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

... ich wünsche auch allen ein "Frohes Neues Jahr" ...

und an Dia:
Gern geschehen und bei Bedarf immer wieder ...


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes und gesundes, neues Jahr.


----------



## crash (1 Januar 2009)

Da sind aber einige früh auf den Beinen an diesem Tag. Wie geht das?
Ich war erst um 4 Uhr zuhause.

Ich wünsche allen im Neuen Jahr viel Glück, Gesundheit und Erfolg!


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Ich war erst um 4 Uhr zuhause.



So früh , ich habs erst um 7 Uhr geschaft (glaub ich zumindest  )


----------



## kolbendosierer (1 Januar 2009)

Frohes NEUES!!!!!

an alle!!!


LG

Robert


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Januar 2009)

Von mir latürnich auch:

Gutes Neues an alle!

P.S.: @dia: Das mit dem Mofa hab ich überlesen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S.: @dia: Das mit dem Mofa hab ich überlesen.
> 
> ...




Komisch... ich habe Dich doch gar nicht namentlich erwähnt! Wie kommst Du nur darauf, gemeint zu sein???


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

mst schrieb:


> Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern ;-)


 
Bin echt noch nicht ausgeschalfen,

habe gerade gelsen, nicht so viele Frauen


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Ui, auf so was steh ich ja 



mst schrieb:


> Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern ;-)


 


mst schrieb:


> Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern





mst schrieb:


> Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern





mst schrieb:


> Ich wünsch auch einen guten Rutsch - nicht zu viel Feiern


----------



## Helmholz-Support (5 Januar 2009)

*Happy New Year*

Somit darf der Helmholz-Support ebenfalls nicht verpassen allen Boardmitgliedern ein frohes Neues Jahr zu wünschen.
Auf in ein neues Jahr guter Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Golden Egg (5 Januar 2009)

Moin. Ich wünsch euch auch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Auf das die Vorsätze eingehalten werden.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------

